# How many GB for a wedding??



## LeeLeeMelis (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey there, I have my first digital wedding coming up. I have shot many weddings but not in a while and not with a digital system. How many giga bites of storage do you have with you for an average ceremony-reception-with portraits in between wedding? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 21, 2007)

I can get 160 RAW shots (or so it estimates) on a 2GIG card, so you figure 640 on an 8GIG which shouldn't cost more than 80 bucks (small price if you're getting paid).


----------



## LeeLeeMelis (Jul 21, 2007)

My husband just brought up a good point. Should I be thinking of purchasing a couple of 4GB cards instead of an 8GB card in the even that something should happen to one of them I wont lose all of my shots. Please keep in mind that I have been shooting portraits for the last couple years and havent done a digital wedding before. Thanks!


----------



## ERS1121 (Jul 21, 2007)

LeeLeeMelis said:


> My husband just brought up a good point. Should I be thinking of purchasing a couple of 4GB cards instead of an 8GB card in the even that something should happen to one of them I wont lose all of my shots. Please keep in mind that I have been shooting portraits for the last couple years and havent done a digital wedding before. Thanks!


 
You hit the nail on the head! I use one card for shots before the ceremony, another for the ceremony itself & another for the reception. If one gets lost or goes bad you don't lose everything. I also carry a spare card too, all of them 2GB.
Ed


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 21, 2007)

Cost would probably come out the same, with two 4's being a little more expensive than one 8.  Personal preference.  Ive abused the heck out of my cards, never had a failure.


----------



## LeeLeeMelis (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. I'll be sure to post some of the images from the wedding! Happy snapping!!


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes, multiple small cards are more reliable in my opinion than one or two large cards. I still shoot 1 gig cards and carry 10 or more in a card wallet. Since going digital about 8 years ago I have had 2 fail. One certainty, if you shoot enough, all cards will fail.
     The number of cards is dependent on the file size your camera saves. A 2 MP P&S will have a much smaller file than a Hasselblad 39 MP H3. And always shoot a lot more than you think you will need. A film wedding photographer may shoot 10 to 12 rolls of 120. About 120 - 144 shots. Digital is cheap, so add numerous candid shots to the typical canned images that everyone takes. This adds a lot to the album that is unique, and spreads out the must have shots over multiple cards. Cheap insurance.


----------



## LongsPhoto (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok-- I will be the voice of dissention-- it is fairly rare that compact flash cards fail.  In fact, everyone I know who has had one fail on them has been able to recover the images using software or the manufacturer.  I trust a larger card more than I do myself-- I am a klutz!  I would rather have faith in the card than constantly pull out a wallet to change cards-- risking dropping or losing them.

As far as the amount of actual space needed-- it will depend if you are shooting RAW or JPEG and the size files your camera writes.  We use anywhere from 16-32 GB per wedding.  We use all SanDisk Ultra IV 8 GB cards.


----------



## LeeLeeMelis (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you for your input!

Linda, you do beautiful work. I have a baby session this afternoon and your site got my creative wheels going! Thanks!


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 23, 2007)

LongsPhoto said:


> Ok-- I will be the voice of dissention-- it is fairly rare that compact flash cards fail.  In fact, everyone I know who has had one fail on them has been able to recover the images using software or the manufacturer.  I trust a larger card more than I do myself-- I am a klutz!  I would rather have faith in the card than constantly pull out a wallet to change cards-- risking dropping or losing them.
> 
> As far as the amount of actual space needed-- it will depend if you are shooting RAW or JPEG and the size files your camera writes.  We use anywhere from 16-32 GB per wedding.  We use all SanDisk Ultra IV 8 GB cards.



I am glad you have had no issues. And yes, the software to recover is pretty good these days. Much better han when my cards failed. We all just need to be aware that flash ram is rated by the number of read/write cycles before failure. Flash memory has a definite life and to add another variable, manufacturing tolerances. You might have some good ones that far exceed the rated life, but you might have that one that fails long before the 12,000 mile warranty is up. If you are not a heavy shooter, you most likely will not have an issue.


----------



## darich (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not a heavy shooter but I've had 2 cards fail out of 9 that I've ever owned.
One failed and the other had a compatibility issue with my Camera but i still lost images on both cards.

Without hesitation i'd advise more smaller cards eg 4 x 1gb than fewer larger cards eg 1 x 4gb


----------

